# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #10

## Albmaster

Miresevini ne sofren Fierake....Edicioni 10 

Kalofshit sa me mire !

----------


## gesti_7

pershendetje te gjitheve kudo qe ndodheni pa dallim feje, krahine, ideje dhe rrace.

e arritem dhe ne Grande Fratellon ne Itali me 10 edicione.  :perqeshje:

----------


## alda09

po une jam i mirepritur ketu apoooooooooooo :sarkastik: 

ciao gesti.  ca booooooooone?

----------


## [Perla]

Pershendetje dhe nga une.

----------


## Albmaster

Mbrema...si po kalohet ketu ?

----------


## Albmaster

Perla iii e tradhtove sofren me te famshme te FSH....  :ngerdheshje: 

do therrat te vjetrit me duket, dulen ciun SeLDi engjulli^peje....tjeter kush ka ngel ? si mbaj mend me lol

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk eshte ne pergjegjesine time. Nuova gestione,solo cittadini e a me non va. Jemi te gjithe miq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

> Nuk eshte ne pergjegjesine time. Nuova gestione,solo cittadini e a me non va. Jemi te gjithe miq


ashtu epo mire....po bej apelin une atehere...do sjell sofren e dikurshme  :ngerdheshje:  ti rri bodyguard ke dera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Me gjithe qef  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Albmaster

> Me gjithe qef


ik miiiii nigraaaaaaaaa  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Paç fatin e nigres   :pa dhembe:

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Albamasteri qenka shovinist, o sofra Fierake o fillova greven e uris thote.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Hahahaha ere se mir te ben ty, fillon dieten me kete rast loool

----------


## gesti_7

miredita te gjithe fierakve kudo qe ndodhen (meqe qenka vetem per fieraket tani)  :perqeshje: 

u spastrua sofra nga jabanxhinjte, kush te hyje te tregoje njehere pasaporten, pastaj mirese te vije.  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Hahahaha, gesti neve rrime tek dera se nuk e kemi marr akoma pashaportizimin  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

pse sje nga Fieri ti???

bobooooo me ke paskam fol deri tani une, mire qe se ka marre vesh njeri qe flisja me ty dhe sqenke qytetase se do kisha lene nam.  :Mos:   :ngerdheshje: 

qe ketej e tutje sdo kem me besim te asnje, genjekan te gjithe.  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Une jam nga fshati, hallen e kam qytetare , prandaj  :ngerdheshje:  lool

----------


## gesti_7

mos merr origjine nga halla ti cupe,
pse gjithmone halla do te te nxjerre nga balta ty?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Eeeee pse jo  :ngerdheshje:  Halla ime vlen sa per 101  :ngerdheshje: 

Jo po si puna jote qe ke lene Hekalin dhe rri me qera ne Fierin metropols loool

----------


## aMLe

*O Perlaaaaaaaa!
Po une pranohem ketu ?*

----------

